# Cost of Fiddler Crabs?



## SeaSalt

Do you florida guys buy fiddler crabs at bait shop or catch them?

Thanks,
Guy from Up North.


----------



## Railroader

In Ga., we catch them most of the time, as bait shops that have them consistently are few and far between. The one place I know of that sells 'em gets $10.00 per 100. Lotsa cash for a double handful of fids.....


----------



## SeaSalt

thanks railroader.

up here in viriginia pet stores are selling them 2 dollars a piece!!!  

it would be nice to get some shipped from down south...


----------



## KodiakZach

They run anywhere from .99 cents to $1.75 per dozen. Best deal is a bait shop in Daytona that sells them 100 for $7.00. Beats the heck out of catching them this time of year when they are burrowed deep in the ground.


----------



## Surf Fish

We catch them, the little boogers are running around all over the place. Anyplace you see sand and marsh grass at low tide that is in the water at high tide, you can usually see them running around (not at high tide of course)....


----------



## bcssux

They usually just walk right up to me on the beach! Have any of you guys ever seen it when all the sudden like a million of em just come walkin up out of the ocean?


----------



## jerseysalt

*surf fish*

same here in dirty jerz............JS


----------



## RoryGoggin

SeaSalt said:


> thanks railroader.
> 
> up here in viriginia pet stores are selling them 2 dollars a piece!!!
> 
> it would be nice to get some shipped from down south...


Check your local B&T. I know of at least one that sells them for $3.99 / doz.


----------



## Sand Dollar

You do realize this is almost 10 years since the original post...... LOL


----------



## RoryGoggin

Sand Dollar said:


> You do realize this is almost 10 years since the original post...... LOL


Bloody Spammer (alexplick) got me! LOL /me blushes. Thanks Sand Dollar.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

LOL LOL I didn't notice the original post date either. Which has happened before.
But, it is still relevant as this topic has not been covered lately. TIGHT LINES !!


has anyone noticed that 50 years ago the fiddlers were much bigger ? (or, did they just seem that way).
now, they are about the size of a thumbnail. Last Saturday in Titusville, FL they were *$7.50 per 50*.
Sandfleas are out of season in the hot summer. $6.00 for a 8oz cup when they are available.
Drowned 40 crabs and not one sheepshead to be found !!!
but, we had fun anyway.


----------

